
Google pulls YouTube access from Amazon products - anigbrowl
http://thehill.com/policy/technology/363401-google-pulls-youtube-access-from-amazon-products
======
cgore
It used to be that putting a video on YouTube guaranteed it was available on
basically any device anywhere. I guess Google is ruining that too now.

